# Critique on my Nigerian please



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

What do y'all think of my doe?
I clipped her and got a better picture but can't get the pics on to the computer
She is dry in this picture.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's pretty 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks I clipped her and she is BEAUTIFUL! Almost took my breath away, I looked at her and thought " is that MY doe? Do I really own a doe that pretty?" Yep she was sure worth the $300. She gave me quads, milks a quart and a half a day and as a bonus she is a pleasure to look at She does dance all over the stand and lay down when I try to milk her. Hopefully I can cure her of that. She's gonna disgrace herself acting that way at the show.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty girl! I can't wait to see clipped pics 

Pros~
Fairly long
Nice and level; rump could be flatter
Good uphill whithers
Looks to have good brisket-a bit hard to tell, though
Fair body capacity
Good head shape & size
Nice long neck

Cons~
Spread toes
Toes out
Rump is bit narrow
Maybe a bit posty
Neck could be leaner

Overall, her biggest faults that I can see are in her feet and legs, and the others may be non-existent with clipping 
Do you have udder pics?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Going out to the barn now, i will get some pictures of her while I am out. I don't have udder pictures, I can get some tonight when her udder is full. i have been really pleased with her milk production, 1 1/2 quarts a day. I am taking her to a show next week, i can't wait to see how she does!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ariella, I like the fact that the pros list is longer than the cons list. :lol: 
I got pictures of her clipped. It is really hard to take good pictures of a doe without help. I set the camera so it takes the picture in 10 seconds, set it on a bucket, clipped Iris to the fence, tied one of her back legs to the fence then pressed the button on the camera and hurried back to her to finish setting her up. But I got pictures anyway


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You should take udder pics


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

But her udder isn't full. You don't want to see her with a little tiny udder.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, that is definitely a good thing!

She looks pretty much the same.....brisket is good, body capacity looks better  Legs are nice and straight. 
Yes, please get udder pics! And let us know how she does


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Do her legs look better in these pictures Ariella?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good Do you think she is better setup in the second pictures or is it because she is clipped.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Probably both.  Being clipped makes her rump look longer and wider, and her legs straighter. The other picture, she was kinda "off".


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I forgot udder pics again. I took them just have to remember to get them on here. I will try later today.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here they are


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Those teats look easy to milk! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

they are but she has tiny orifices so you can't milk her very fast and she dances all over the stand and tries to lay down when she sees you with a bucket.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Okay, her udder....

Pros~
Beautiful teats
Good teat placement 
Fair fore attachments

Cons~
Teats are waay to far forward
Rear udder attachments really lacking
Not enough height or width


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She is OH. at least 23" with hooves trimmed.


----------

